

 What would you answer? - redxblood
http://imgur.com/a/YFA1a

======
redxblood
To those wondering, these questions were given by the cicada 3301 organisation
to the few participants remaining after a long search for people "good" enough
to join said organisation.

More Info:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicada_3301](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicada_3301)

